# Q: cancelling a Hyatt reservation and use LCUP points?



## MaryH (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a reservation for Dec 8-11 at hyatt Coconut Plantation in a studio.  I think I am going to have a conflict with this reservation I have had for about 4 months leading up to my Siesta Key Reservation. 

I had tried to find someone to swap this reservation with another one next year or rent it out to cover some of my costs but now considering cancelling the reservation.  If I cancel, how much is the fee to the sunk cost of the resrvation fee?  Also if the 290 points would become LCUP, I guess it would be difficult to book.  I don't think I can book 4 day weekday at Sunset Harbour or Coconut Plantation that easily before LCUP ends mid-FEB and 2nd tier choice would be Pinon Point or Wild Oak for use before mid-April..

Any thoughts or feedback from others that had to cancel their reservation and use LCUP points?


----------



## peas (Dec 6, 2012)

MaryH said:


> If I cancel, how much is the fee to the sunk cost of the resrvation fee?  Also if the 290 points would become LCUP, I guess it would be difficult to book.  I don't think I can book 4 day weekday at Sunset Harbour or Coconut Plantation that easily before LCUP ends mid-FEB and 2nd tier choice would be Pinon Point or Wild Oak for use before mid-April..
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback from others that had to cancel their reservation and use LCUP points?



You've already spent $39 to book online (maybe $45 if booked by phone)
You'll additionally spend $49 to cancel (maybe $55 if by phone)
So the sunk cost total is 39+49 = $88
Nothing more than that.

LCUP is not so bad if you commute to your desired destination last minute and the unit is not in its peak season.  However, as you know the FL resorts are hitting gold, then platinum/diamond season for the timeframe you have.  I wouldn't count on FL.  I think you could pick up piñon point & wild oak since they are in bronze/copper at the beginning of the year.

Also note that since most of what you're searching for is within 60 days, you can borrow points.  So if you happen to find something that you want but it is more than the 290 points that you currently have, you can use the LCUP points and borrow points.  However, do note that you will lose your HRPP.  So for example, if you had for July 4th week owned and you borrow from that account, you'll lose it (since you no longer have the full amount of points to book it anyway).

However if you're trying to make the most amount of your points & not lose the 290, this may be worth it to you.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 6, 2012)

I have used 2012 points up already.  no points left.  

I guess I can borrow from 2013 points for my Aug Beach House (silver) after Jan.  I can see some studio weekends and 1bdrm weekdays for Pinon Point and Wild Oak.

Thanks for the feedback.  I booked online and guess will cancel online.


----------



## zcrider (Dec 17, 2012)

*LCup not so bad*

I am not sure why LCUP is considered so bad.  When I got my timeshare there were 2000 points in LCUP.  I had no problem using them what so ever.  Hope your experience is the same.  By the way, I was able to book over one year ahead with some of them.  I think it was in April that I found a summer studio week at Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch for 2013.  I booked it and when I got my new years points in June, I found the same week in a two bedroom and booked that.  I called the front desk and was able to have them placed together so we will have a 3BR for our upcoming June 2013 stay.    Super happy b/c I don't own enough points to book a 3BR in the summer!!!  So my experience is it works fine to combine some old points with new points at least this is true at WOR where they are still building new phases and have plenty of available units.  So I think you will be safe with Wild Oak Ranch as your back up plan.  Before April is certainly slow time.  Great for going site seeing around San Antonio, but a lot of the pool area will be too cold to use.  But don't fear, there is a nice indoor section with water slide to use year round.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 17, 2012)

I own a silver week and preference is for key West and Carmel so had some issues to use it before.

first 12 months of ownership, I lost around 300 points since I thought the last day to book was a Monday in Feb and called that day and was told the points expired that Sat.

2nd year of ownership, had some family health issues and difficulty booking at short notice and lost 1 years worth of points.

Had used up 100% of 2012 use year and 2013 use year (aug) points but now have 290 points left to find something.  I think Pinon Point and Wild Oak is possible still at short notice but not all.


----------

